# Curling Iron Sizes for Loose Waves - Pics Included



## MissVain (May 26, 2011)

My prom is next Friday and I want to know what curling iron size I should buy in order to recreate these type of curls:





  	Please don't recommend 1 1/2 inch because I have it, and I feel like it's too big. My hair is turns out like Alessandra's hair in these photos when I use the 1 1/2 one. I was thinking 1 inch or 1 1/4 inch, but I'm not really sure..

  	My longest layer goes up to my boobs and my shortest layer is up to my shoulders. I want it to look more like Khloe's and Miley's hair but for medium-almost long length hair.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 30, 2011)

I'd go with 1 1/4". 1" may be a tad too small.


----------

